# Schneemann



## axel (3. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben !

Ich möchte Euch hiermit zu einem Fotowettbewerb herausfordern . 
Wer fotografiert und baut den schönsten Schneemann diesen Winter !
Hab heut schonmal den ersten vorgelegt . War nicht so einfach bei Pulverschnee .

Hier mein erster Gehilfe beim Schneefegen. Meine Mütze hat er mir auch gemopst 

 

Die viele Bewegung an der frischen Luft tat gut !

lg
axel


----------



## Inken (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Eine super Idee, Axel!! 

Und ich würde so gerne mitmachen, wir sind nämlich Schneemann-Profis! 

Aber leider fehlt uns dazu ein nicht zu verachtendes Detail... der Schnee!!! 

Zu mehr hat's leider ned gelangt, bei einer max. Schneehöhe von 0,8cm.  Musste bei der Kamera sogar die Makro-Einstellung wählen.. 

 

Aber wir geben die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass wir vielleicht doch noch etwas abbekommen..


----------



## Doris (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Moin, die Idee ist wirklich gut.


Das Bild von meinem Schneemann stammt noch aus dem letzten Jahr. Zu mehr hat es leider nicht gereicht, denn:
- Wir haben keine Kohlen im Keller, 
- die Möhre für die __ Nase haben wir gegessen  und 
- meine Finger sind eingefroren

daher ist dieser auch kein schöner Schneeman, aber er ist ein Schneemann

 

​
@ Inken
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen kleinen Schneemann bei mir aufs Autodach gebaut. Damit bin ich dann durch die Gegend gefahren. Die Leute haben nicht schlecht geschaut. Im leztzten Jahr kurz vor Weihnachten hab ich es wieder versucht. Leider hat er nur eine kurze Fahrt überlebt. Von Rieste bis zur Autobahnraststätte Dammer Berge, da ist er mir dann vom Dach gerutscht. (Naja, auf der Autobahn fährt man ja nicht gerade langsam) Aber solange hat er wenigstens gehalten.​


----------



## karsten. (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo
ein Wettbewerb 

da ist man natürlich als Großvater ganz vorn dran   

 
 
 

heute gab´s nochmal 15 cm vom feinsten Pulverschnee drauf 

:freu

wenn man als "Flachlandwintersportler" nicht erst ne dreiviertel Stunde fahren muss 
sondern direkt vor dem Haus ca 2000m von 478 auf 240m ü. NN abfahren kann
( meine Frau macht mir den Shuttle  ) 

das ist SUPER 

nur morgen ist der Urlaub vorbei   

mfG


----------



## Joachim (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Karsten,

sach mal, seh ich das richtig - ihr habt da, wo wir noch im Juni gesessen hatten (Vorm Haus auf der Bank  ) schon alles gepflastert?  Sieht nämlich seeehr schick aus.  


Off-Topic: (@Joachim)
 ja, die ersten 100 m2 liegen dabei hab ich gleich nochmal 20m Drainage vergraben  mfG karsten.


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallihallo.

Deutschland - ein Wintermärchen.
Anders kann man es hier derzeit wirklich nicht nennen. Nur die Sonne kommt wohl erst morgen so richtig raus... 

Nachdem Axel und ich vorgestern im Chat aus Blödsinn einen Schneemann-Wettbewerb ins Leben gerufen haben, hier mein Beitrag aus der Kategorie "nicht schön, aber selten". 
 ​

Da wir nur Pulverschnee haben, ists leider kein Schnee*mann*, sondern etwas anderes geworden.
Ich hoffe, man kann erkennen was ich völlig jahreszeituntypisch darstellen wollte
     

. 

Das Making off:
Dieses Grundmodell (links) mußte über Nacht gut durchhärten, was es auch getan hat. Am nächsten Tag ging es dann ans Feintuning (rechts). 
   

Ich bin gespannt, ob es noch mehr Schneemänner bzw. Figuren gibt, die von Euch bildlich festgehalten wurden.


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Super Annett

So einen großen Frosch hab ich ja noch nie gesehen 
Du könntest ja auch Bildhauer werden .
Schön das die ersten Schneemänner schon gebaut sind .
Mal sehen was noch so für Figuren aus Schnee entstehen .
Inken bekommt hoffentlich auch bald mehr Schnee .

lg
axel


----------



## Doris (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Annett

Das ist ein Toller Schneemannfrosch....
 Meine ältestes Tochter wäre begeistert. Sie steht auf __ Frösche 

Ideen muss der Mensch haben ​


----------



## Eugen (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hi Annett

Hast du den auch schon geküsst ? 
Das wird sicher ein schöner Prinz werden
(Hoffentlich wird Joachim da nicht eifersüchtig  )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

  Annett,

es erinnerte mich sofort an Elschens Großmaulfroschi 

nun ist aber der Uwe mit nem Schnee Koi dranne


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

HiHiHi

Klasse Annett 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> nun ist aber der Uwe mit nem Schnee Koi dranne



Bei uns pappt der Schnee noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise


----------



## Inken (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

 Annett... ist der schön! 

@Axel: Nach einem fürchterlichen Schneegestöber :__ nase ist doch heute fast noch 1cm Schneehöhe dazugekommen! Bald reicht's für ein paar Kaulquappen! 

Meine Mädels und ich machen derweil Schneepläne für den Fall, dass uns der Schnee doch noch erwischt!


----------



## jochen (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hi,

klasse Schneemänners habt ihr,

nur ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen,nix Wintermärchen...blablabla. 
Wir haben soviel Schnee, bin daher zum Winterdienst dekratiert worden, immerhin bin ich ansonsten Strassenkehrer...

seit heute früh um halb vier am Fahren, und immernoch alles weiss auf den Strassen...:beten

@ Annett,

so ein kalter Frosch hat doch was...

tschüssi,
Jochen.


----------



## Conny (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

ich sage nur  ansonsten bin ich sprachlos vor


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Sobald sich das "weiße Pulver" hier auch nur ansatzweise verarbeiten läßt, gibt es auch einen Schneemann!
Derzeit keine Chance, es rieselt nur so auseinander,
Eva-Maria
P.S. Als Kind habe ich gelernt, daß sich NUR solche __ Frösche in Prinzen verwandeln, die auch ein "Krönchen tragen"


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

Ich freue mich, dass das Tierchen Euren Geschmack trifft. 



axel schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch Bildhauer werden .


Na nun übertreib mal nicht.  Der Gute ist leider in Natura nicht ganz symetrisch geworden..... und ich hatte drei gute (Foto)vorlagen. U.a. diese und diese. Die Beine waren aus dem Gedächtnis zu kniffelig. 



Eugen schrieb:


> Hast du den auch schon geküsst ?
> Das wird sicher ein schöner Prinz werden
> (Hoffentlich wird Joachim da nicht eifersüchtig  )


Nö, der (Frosch) is mir zu kalt zum Küssen und ich hab meinen Prinzen doch schon vor über 6 Monaten geehelicht. 
Außerdem fehlt, wie Eva-Maria treffend bemerkte, die Krone. Wir haben es noch nicht bis zum Fast-Food-Restaurant mit den Kinder-Krönchen geschafft. 



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Bei uns pappt der Schnee noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Sobald sich das "weiße Pulver" hier auch nur ansatzweise verarbeiten läßt, gibt es auch einen Schneemann!
> Derzeit keine Chance, es rieselt nur so auseinander,


Schaufelt einen Haufen und klopfte den immer mal mit dem Schneeschieber, Schippe oder ähnlichem fest. Dann wird das schon. Obs allerdings nach dieser eiskalten Nacht noch geht... 



jochen schrieb:


> nur ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen,nix Wintermärchen...blablabla.
> Wir haben soviel Schnee, bin daher zum Winterdienst dekratiert worden, immerhin bin ich ansonsten Strassenkehrer...
> 
> seit heute früh um halb vier am Fahren, und immernoch alles weiss auf den Strassen...:beten


Das glaub ich Dir. :knuddel
Zum Glück hat es hier vor zwei Tagen aufgehört zu schneien, aber neues Zeug ist wohl schon in Sicht. Ich stand gerade an der Zufahrt zu einem Feldweg, die einfach zugeschoben wurde. Aber bei den ca. 25-30cm Schnee hätte mein kleines Auto sicher eh gestreikt... also gings nur zu Fuß weiter.



> so ein kalter Frosch hat doch was...


 Zumal sich die echten __ Frösche ja auch recht kühl anfühlen.... :smoki


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Moin,

@Eugen


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*



axel schrieb:


> Super Annett
> 
> So einen großen Frosch hab ich ja noch nie gesehen



Ha Das hat dir wohl Annett nicht verraten? Das ist ein Comodovaran!


----------



## Elfriede (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Annett,

küsse ihn nicht, denn so schön wie Dein gelungener Frosch könnte der mögliche  Prinz gar nicht sein. 

Bei uns gibt es zur Zeit nur auf den Bergen Schnee, im Tal ist er dem Weihnachts-Tauwetter zum Opfer gefallen, aber für morgen ist Neuschnee angekündigt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

*Comodovarane Küsst man nicht!!!*


----------



## MichaelHX (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Moin,

ich habe auch einen Schneemann.

Ist allerdings ein Exhibitionist. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*


----------



## Doris (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben.
> 
> Ich freue mich, dass das Tierchen Euren Geschmack trifft.
> 
> ...



Hi Annett

Ich sehe es gerade vor mir.... du und der Lappi im Schnee, um die Froschschenkel zu kreieren


----------



## Inken (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Endlich gab's Schnee, brauchbaren Schnee!

Nun habe ich zwei große Teichwächter am Teich stehen! Vielleicht vertreiben die beiden ja auch die Elstern.. 

      

Sogar mein kleiner Playmo-Schneemann lebt noch!   

Und es fusselt fröhlich weiter weiter..


----------



## axel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Klasse Inken



Das ist ja gleich eine ganze Schneemann Familie 
Bei einer solchen Präsenz kommen die Elstern bestimmt nicht mehr !

lg aus dem verschneiten Borkwalde

axel


----------



## Inken (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Danke, Axel!!!

So hab ich's noch gar nicht gesehen! 

Und ja, die Elstern sind wirklich lästig. Klar, sie haben auch Hunger, aber sie lassen nicht einen einzigen anderen Vogel ans Futter... :? Manchmal belagern sie zu fünft oder zu sechst das Futterhaus, freche Bande.. :evil


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Nachdem ich viel Schnee vom Hof mit der Schubkarre abgefahren hab , ist aus dem Schnee das entstanden.  

Ein Orginal Brandenburger Iglu   ........    Mit gemütlicher Innenbeleuchtung   .....        Und da es mein erstes Iglu ist,
 ..................................................................................... .................................   mit Außenbeleuchtung  

                                     



Lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Und, Axel,

schläfst Du heute Nacht da drin? 

Ist aber hübsch geworden, Dein Iglu!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

COOOL Axel  - welchen Durchmesser hast Du denn erreicht ?

Die Außenbeleuchtung ist TOP  und die Innenbeleuchtung läd zu romantischen Abenteuern ein


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Dodi

Ich hab leider keine Ski Thermobekleidung oder einen Schlafsack . 
Deswegen schlaf ich  doch lieber in meinem Bett  
Von der Größe her würd grad so gehen 

Hallo Ralf 

Der Außendurchmesser 300 cm   . Innendurchmesser ist 190 cm.
Höhe 140 cm .

Schön das Euch das Iglu gefällt, für das romantische Abenteuer fehlt die Inuit Frau 

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

aber eine Glühweinparty lässt sich da drinn gut machen


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Prima Idee Ralf 

Ich besorg Glühwein !

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

aber dann mit Schuss  ... ich wünsch Dir ganz viel Spass mit deinen Freunden 

vielleicht baust du ja noch ne passende Bar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hut ab Axel, 
ganz großes Kino  (Wann steigt die Glühweinparty ?)

Hier bei uns kann man noch nicht mal nen __ Schneeball bauen 
Schnee ist genug dam aber er rieselt nur so durch die Finger


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Uwe 

Den Schnee verdichten und ein paar Stunden liegen und wirken  lassen . 
Dann verbinden sich die Schneekristalle .
Bei knackiger  Kälte gehts wohl am besten .
Die Glühweinparty steigt morgen . Kannst gern vorbekommen 
Aber vorher meint mein Vater ich soll vor seiner Werkstatt noch ein Schneegebirge wegräumen und ich könnte ja noch ne Pyramide bauen  :shock . 
Da kannste gleich beim Schneetransport und Quader bewegen helfen .
So 5 Meter hoch kann sie schon werden vom Platz her 

lg 
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Bei uns gab es auch nur Pulverschnee, also hab ich den erst mit nem Schneeschieber aufgeschüttet + plattgeklolpt und dann nen Eimer gefüllt und in ihm den Schnee gepresst und als nächste Kuller aufgesetzt. Den schnee den ich beim Formen platt getreten hatte hab ich drangeklatscht, war ja schon gut verdichtet  und dann mit meiner Pflanzschaufel abgestochen.

Also hier mal ein geformter Schneemann namens Bob Ralfonso 

das erste Foto ist vom Bautag am Abend mit internem Blitz und das zwite hat meine Frau heute morgen mal geschossen.

    

Bei uns liegt leider nicht so viel Schnee - aber ich freu mich schon auf´s rodeln im nächsten Jahr mit meiner kleinen.


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schneemann*

Hallo Ralf 

Der sieht aber Toll aus 
Gibt doch immer wieder kreative Ideen mit den Pulverschnee etwas zu bauen 
Wir haben hier im Ort einen Künstler der hat vor 3 Jahren mal einige Kustwerke aus Schnee geschaffen und an die Straße gestellt . Hab leider keine Fotos.

lg
axel


----------

